# PSA - 20mm Bonetto Cinturini straps £10 on ebay



## deepreddave

Noticed this and thought others might be interested. 20mm Bonetto Cinturini straps - assorted.

10% off if you buy 2 or more so think that's a great price from a recognised seller considering I've seen these for double. Don't know if Roy gets a commission for the link through but would be an added bonus if he does (nearly posted it in the new ebay forum but the heading suggested it was 'your' ebay items not general PSAs).

I ordered yesterday (forgot about the forum link thing) and they arrived today.


----------



## SBryantgb

Well spotted Dave :thumbsup:

I think the Ebay section is for anything we find other members might be interested in... or even items we have on sale there :yes: (sic)


----------



## Montybaber

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## badgersdad

Hmm, don't really need any rubber straps...


----------



## deepreddave

badgersdad said:


> Hmm, don't really need any rubber straps...


 A modern man always needs some rubber straps..... :wacko:


----------

